# баллотироваться + ?



## bamboobanga

Hi,  

I'm having trouble trying to figure out which 'preposition+case' should follow the verb баллотироваться. 

I've seen examples like, 
баллотироваться в президенты России     (в + plural nominative?)
баллотироваться на пост Президента России (на + single accusative)
баллотироваться на выборах 2012  (на + plural prepositional?), 

and they don't really look like what the wordreference dictionary said, which was баллотироваться в/на  + acc. 

I truly appreciate your help; I'm quite confused. 

Thank you


----------



## gvozd

баллотироваться в президенты России=to run for the president of Russia
баллотироваться на пост Президента России=to run for the *seat* of the president of Russia
баллотироваться на выборах 2012=to run *on* *the election *2012

Each phrase has its own shade. Does this help a little?


----------



## LilianaB

They all seem perfect to me.


----------



## Albertovna

Correct.............


----------



## Explorer41

Hello! You ask about cases...


bamboobanga said:


> баллотироваться в президенты России     (в + plural nominative?)


Yes, it looks like that. You can also think these "президенты" are in plural accusative but keep the case form of an inanimate noun. Anyway, this use is an exception. Nouns in the nominative case can serve in clauses only as subjects. And the word "президент" is generally an animate noun - "я увидел президента" (или "президентов"). I feel, the first rule is "stricter", so thinking the second way (ie, plural accusative) seems to me more logical. 

Other examples of this exception: "пойти в поэты" (rare, means something like "to choose the way of a poet"), "постричься в монахи" (to take monastic vows), "выйти в люди" (to get on in the world, lit. something like "to become a man like others").



bamboobanga said:


> баллотироваться на пост Президента России (на + single accusative)
> баллотироваться на выборах 2012 (на + plural prepositional?),



Perfectly right


----------



## JULLIA

баллотироваться  (идти) куда? во что?  в президенты (singular) (будет один президент)
баллотироваться  (идти) куда? на пост (singular) (будет один пост)
баллотироваться (идти)  где?  на выборах (plural) (Выборы-потому что будет много народа и у каждого свой выбор)
 Хочу спросить : Когда вы используете глагол "run" для этого случая, вы имеете в виду "гнаться за президентом"
"гнаться за место президента"
"гнаться за выбором"?


----------



## Explorer41

Здравствуйте, jullia!

Президент будет, конечно, один. Но слово "президенты" всё же во множественном числе. 
Почему - отдельный вопрос. Наверное, имеется в виду, что выбранный президент оказывается в числе других других президентов, которые были выбраны ранее, будут выбраны потом, выбраны в других местах или просто в принципе могут быть как-то выбраны.


----------



## JULLIA

Привет! Президенты (мн. ч)  от президент  (ед ч) в именительном падеже. Кто бы спорил?   Так, давайте поспорим...
Когда вы идете куда-то, вы не можете одновременно войти в несколько мест. Вы входите в комнату (не в комнаты), вы идете на тратуар , не на тратуары.  Другой пример: : Девушка-ед.ч  Девушки- мн.ч ( именительный падеж.)
Я видел тень (кого)  девушки. (ед ч .родительный падеж) Я взял у (кого) девушки (ед. ч) телефон. Он пошел "в строители" (пойти во что? в строители (винительный падеж))


----------



## morzh

JULLIA said:


> Он пошел "в строители" (пойти во что? в строители (винительный падеж))



Wow! Строители - винительный падеж.
Live and learn every day.

Я вижу кого - "строители".


----------



## Albertovna

JULLIA said:


> вы идете на тратуар


тротуар


----------



## JULLIA

Я вижу кого "строителей"-вин. падеж МНОЖЕСТВЕННОГО ЧИСЛА
Я  не верю в кого? " В президентов" -то же самое. я не хочу слушать (кого)? Губернаторов. Я не хочу слушать (что?) -сплетни. (винительный  падеж множественного числа слова "сплетни"-слова, которое не имеет единственного числа. Поэтому оно не изменяется при склонении в винительном падеже) 
Какой, по вашему,падеж у слова "строители" в словосочетании "пойти в строители'? Вы отвечаете на вопрос"Пойти во что?" Это я к тому, что строители - не стоит во множественном числе <баллотироваться (избираться) в президенты>.   Если кто-то меня может разубедить, милости прошу. Мне нравятся умные ответы, а не когда говорят, что вы вместо "ш" "щ" напечатали. Так ведь напечатала же, не написала!  С правописанием нет проблем


----------



## Albertovna

JULLIA said:


> Я не хочу слушать (что?) -сплетни. (винительный  падеж множественного числа слова "сплетни"-слова, которое не имеет единственного числа. Поэтому оно не изменяется при склонении в винительном падеже)


Сплетня - ед.ч.
Я не хочу слушать (что?) - сплетни. Не изменяется, потому что неодушевлённое имя существительное.
  Баллотироваться в президенты - according to Wikipedia, this is the so-called "second accusative" ("второй винительный"), used only in a special syntactic construction.


----------



## JULLIA

Трескотня, беготня -ед.ч (и только) Мне надоела ваша (что) беготня, трескотня и тд.(только ед.ч)
Я не слышала , что бы  слово "сплетня" использовалось. Я знаю только "сплетни". Может в старорусском использовании если только. (If only)
"Рассказы" "стихи" "вещи" -неодушевленные имена во множественном числе. (имеют единственное число также) 
Я любил читать, перебирать (что?) Тут они не изменяются. 
Президенты, врачи, мужчины-одушевленные имена во множественном числе. (имеют единственное число тоже)
Но на вопрос винительного падежа (кого?-для одушевленного имени) они изменяются  при написании, и имеют окончание (ов) (ей)(..)-соответственно. Вы не можете быть избранным в кого-то. . Вы можете избираться во что-то (В партию, в союз), за что-то (за отвагу, за отвратительный характер).  
Когда вы избираетесь в президенты, вы избираетесь во что-то, не в кого-то (число здесь не имеет значения). пойти в солдаты, пойти в строители. Это все из старорусского языка. 
Баллотироваться - новое слово, это модная оболочка старого слова "пойти".


----------



## Albertovna

JULLIA said:


> Я не слышала , что бы  слово "сплетня" использовалось.


Но оно используется  http://www.gramota.ru/slovari/dic/?...n=x&lv=x&az=x&pe=x&word=%F1%EF%EB%E5%F2%ED%FF


----------



## Maroseika

JULLIA said:


> Трескотня, беготня -ед.ч (и только) Мне надоела ваша (что) беготня, трескотня и тд.(только ед.ч)
> Я не слышала , что бы  слово "сплетня" использовалось. Я знаю только "сплетни". Может в старорусском использовании если только. (If only)


В новорусском тоже используется за милую душу. Слыхали последнюю сплетню? 
Это сплетня, сочинённая Зиновьевым и Троцким от нечего делать. [И. В. Сталин. Международное положение и оборона СССР (1927)] 
Наиболее смехотворной являлась сплетня, что Яковлев является «папой» демократического заговора интеллигенции Москвы и Ленинграда против Горбачева. [Александр Яковлев. Омут памяти. Т.2 (2001)]



> Президенты, врачи, мужчины-одушевленные имена во множественном числе. (имеют единственное число тоже)
> Но на вопрос винительного падежа (кого?-для одушевленного имени) они изменяются при написании, и имеют окончание (ов) (ей)(..)-соответственно. Вы не можете быть избранным в кого-то. . Вы можете избираться во что-то (В партию, в союз), за что-то (за отвагу, за отвратительный характер).



В данном случае существительное во множественном числе утрачивает свою одушевленность и склоняется как неодушевленное: в президенты, в доктора, выйти в люди, играть в дочки-матери, он ему в отцы годится.



> Когда вы избираетесь в президенты, вы избираетесь во что-то, не в кого-то (число здесь не имеет значения). пойти в солдаты, пойти в строители. Это все из старорусского языка.


Именно так - во что-то, а не в кого-то. Поэтому это не старорусский язык (что бы этот термин ни значил), а вполне современный.




> Баллотироваться - новое слово, это модная оболочка старого слова "пойти".


"Пойти" не подразумевает неопределенности, связанной с выборами. Разумеется, в некоторых странах этого не подразумевает и слово "баллотироваться", но к грамматике это отношения не имеет.


----------



## JULLIA

"пойти", вообще-то  не определенное слово. Можно  пойти  в кино (на выборы в качестве избирателя или в качестве кандидатуры-баллотироваться ). Пойти насмарку. Пойти прилечь. Пойти в солдаты.
И оно не подразумевает определенности с выборами. Просто для определенности это слово облекали в различные "оболочки" иностранного происхождения, чтоб  "покрасивше"  звучало , да поопределеней. Насчет того, что слово солдаты и президенты утрачивают свою одушевленность во множественном числе...но они изменяются в винительном падеже во множественном числе. Солдаты, президенты. Я слушал  (кого!) солдат. Я слушал кого (президентов). В отличии от неодушевленных имен - Весы, обои, часы, предметы. Он видел, трогал, смотрел на (что?) (весы, обои,предметы). При этом мы можем их пересчитать. Когда мы говорим идти в строители, мы не имеем ввиду  количество их. "солдаты" "строители" рассматриваем как названия группы. Название (имя собственное)  не имеет числа. "президенты" как название группы  в  " пойти  (баллотироваться) в "президенты"" не имеет числа.


----------



## Maroseika

JULLIA said:


> Просто для определенности это слово облекали в различные "оболочки" иностранного происхождения, чтоб  "покрасивше"  звучало , да поопределеней.


В русском языке нет и, насколько мне известно, никогда не было слова, которое могло бы заменить глагол "баллотироваться". Словосочетание есть (выдвигать свою кандидатуру для голосования на выборах), а слова нет. 
Поэтому заимствование в данном случае связано на с красотой, а с целесообразностью.



> Когда мы говорим идти в строители, мы не имеем ввиду  количество их. "солдаты" "строители" рассматриваем как названия группы.


Именно так. И именно как наименование группы существительное утрачивает одушевленность и склоняется как неодушевленное.


----------



## JULLIA

Maroseika said:


> В русском языке нет и, насколько мне известно, никогда не было слова, которое могло бы заменить глагол "баллотироваться". Словосочетание есть (выдвигать свою кандидатуру для голосования на выборах), а слова нет.
> Поэтому заимствование в данном случае связано на с красотой, а с целесообразностью.
> 
> 
> Именно так. И именно как наименование группы существительное утрачивает одушевленность и склоняется как неодушевленное.


Понятное дело, где-то укоротили, где-то приукрасили. Ведь в президенты же идем! мы можем заменить  неопределенное слово "идти" для конкретного случая  выбора или целое словосочетание словом  "баллотироваться" , для  конкретного случая. обратная замена мне тоже не известна. Сначала было  "идти в подмастерья или сенаторы" затем "выдвигать свою кандидатуру для голосования на выборах" Потом уже "баллотироваться в  президенты" Что-то типа того.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hope you're following this, bamboobanga!  Our friends on the Russian forum are having a long, interesting and (mostly ) friendly discussion about the grammatical function of президенты, which, as you say, _looks like_ a nominative.  There's a Russian saying: двое дерутся - третий не мешай, so I'm keeping out of it!

The preposition *в* doesn't take the nominative, nor does any other preposition in Russian, so it's probably best just to treat it as *a set phrase* - an idiom, if you like, and not worry which case it is.  You can also find the phrase баллотироваться в премьеры.   Thank you friends, I'm finding this discussion really interesting!


----------



## Albertovna

"Second accusative," as I said.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

You're right, Albertovna. (This page will help, bamboobanga.)
Case: 
nom — nominative (_голова, сын, степь, сани, который_) 
gen — genitive (_головы, сына, степи, саней, которого_) 
dat — dative (_голове, сыну, степи, саням, которому_) 
acc — accusative (_голову, сына, степь, сани, который/которого_) 
ins — instrumental (_головой, сыном, степью, санями, которым_) 
loc — locative (_[о] голове, сыне, степи, санях, котором_) 
gen2 — second genitive (_чашка чаю_) 
acc2 — second accusative (_постричься в монахи; по два человека_) 
loc2 — second locative (_в лесу, на оси́_) 
voc — vocative (_Господи, Серёж, ребят_) 
adnum — “count form”, or adnumerative (_два часа́, три шара́_)


----------



## Maroseika

JULLIA said:


> Понятное дело, где-то укоротили, где-то приукрасили. Ведь в президенты же идем! мы можем заменить  неопределенное слово "идти" для конкретного случая  выбора или целое словосочетание словом  "баллотироваться" , для  конкретного случая. обратная замена мне тоже не известна. Сначала было  "идти в подмастерья или сенаторы" затем "выдвигать свою кандидатуру для голосования на выборах" Потом уже "баллотироваться в  президенты" Что-то типа того.



Вы действительно не видите разницы между "пойти в президенты" и "баллотироваться в президенты"? В первом случае человек принимает решение пойти в президенты и становится президентом, во втором - участвует в выборах, в которых, возможно, побеждает, а возможно, и нет (в иных случаях говорят "забаллотирован@? т.е. получает недостаточное количество шаров).


----------



## JULLIA

Наименование, название  (собственные имена)  не склоняются. Просто это новомодная фраза из старой возникла"Идти в солдаты" (идти в группу "Солдаты") "Идти в подмастерья" (идти в группу "Подмастерья"). "Президенты" как слово  склонялось так и будет склоняться как существительное  одушевленного  лица  множественного числа. В родительном падеже имеет окончание (-ов) в остальных падежах совпадает с существительными в  неодушевленном лице во множественном  числе.


----------



## JULLIA

"идти в президенты" (не "пойти" или "забаллотироваться")  конечно звучит плохо. "Баллотироваться"-гордо и тд и тп. Есть разница конечно."идти в президенты"-иносказательное выражение в узких кругах. Для народа "баллотироваться" Все что вы перечислили для слова баллотироваться  "идет" по порядку. Можно долго идти. 
Американская баллоторовка звучит короче и проще "run". Хотя все то же самое ( участвует в выборах, в которых, возможно, побеждает, а возможно, и нет  (в иных случаях говорят "забаллотирован@? т.е. получает недостаточное  количество шаров). Одни "идут", а другие "гонятся", баллотируясь.


----------



## Maroseika

JULLIA said:


> Наименование, название  (собственные имена)  не склоняются.


Юлия тоже не склоняется? А "Спартак"? А "Рога и копыта"?




> "Президенты" как слово  склонялось так и будет склоняться как существительное  одушевленного  лица  множественного числа. В родительном падеже имеет окончание (-ов) в остальных падежах совпадает с существительными в  неодушевленном лице во множественном  числе.


Тремя постами выше приведен подробный перечень падежей в русском языке. Если вы его внимательно проанализируете, то увидите, в каком падеже находится слово "президенты" в обсуждаемом словосочетании. Насколько я могу судить, вы исходите из упрощенного, школьного взгляда на падежное устройство русского языка.


----------



## JULLIA

Имена личные склоняются только по падежам. Названия нет. "Рога и копыта"
"Пантера" нет. Добавьте нарицательное имя перед названием и склоняйте его сколько вам нравится.


----------



## JULLIA

"Нас  двое" " Ногу свело" просклоняйте мне эти названия. Раз вы такой продвинутый грамматик. Я действительно информацию беру из школьного курса, но это не мешает грамотно излагать мысли. И не считаю себя малограмотной. Если вы на вершине грамотности, то я рада за вас. Если и делаю ошибки иногда тут, то только потому, что не от руки пишу, а на клавиши жму. Иногда буквы не те. Я никогда никого не исправляла из-за букв  объясняющих мне что-либо.


----------



## morzh

JULLIA said:


> Я никогда никого не исправляла из-за букв  объясняющих мне что-либо.



Очень трудно читать софизмы. Это как "All men are donkeys or men and donkeys are donkeys".
Ну или "казнить нельзя помиловать".

Вам буквы что-то объясняли?

Jullia,

Вам тут добра желают, но и Вы поймите, форум - лингвистический, людей здесь языку учат, и поэтому ясность мыслей и грамотное (по возможности) их изложение - приветствуются. Настолько, что даже в правилах форума это прописано. Честные ошибки - это честные ошибки, но наплевательское отношение к тексту - "а, и так поймут!" - это есть попросту неуважение к окружающим. Вас читают, в том числе, люди, которые по Вашему тексту язык осваивают.
Причем, Вам об этом сразу несколько людей сказали. Один сержант не может шагать в ногу. Хотите, чтобы с Вами разговаривали серьезно - не настраивайте людей против себя.


----------



## Maroseika

JULLIA said:


> Имена личные склоняются только по падежам. Названия нет. "Рога и копыта"
> "Пантера" нет. Добавьте нарицательное имя перед названием и склоняйте его сколько вам нравится.


Названия типа "Ногу свело" действительно не склоняются, но мы ведь с вами рассматриваем названия, состоящие только из существительных? Такие названия склоняются: 
В "Рогах и копытах" прошел обыск. Рогов и копыт не найдено. 
"Спартаку" опять не везет, он проиграл "Жальгирису".



> Я действительно информацию беру из школьного курса


Ничего плохого в школьном курсе нет, но иногда его просто недостаточно. Вас не зря смутил падеж в конструкции типа "в президенты" - школьная падежная система его не включает.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> ....конструкции типа "в президенты" .....



Ну, вообще это, вроде, сохранившаяся архаичная форма винительного, с тех времен, когда в русском не сложилась система грамматической "одушевленности", и винительный падеж муж. рода совпадал с именительным.
Но просто назвать этот падеж винительным как-то не получается. Потому что он уже не винительный, по сегодняшним понятиям.

У него какое-то свое название есть? ВИнительный, скажем, номер 2 и т.п.?


----------



## Maroseika

Однако, второй, говорят.


----------



## JULLIA

Я точно не знаю, но мне кажется, что фразы типа   "в президенты" или "в подмастерья" из  фраз ("метит в президенты",  "полез в подмастерья", "идти в лингвисты")-все они имеют архаическое начало от выражений "идти в люди", "идти в народ".  Причем, "народ" (в понимании толпы, не нации) и "люди"  имеют только множественное число и в то же время  являются одушевленными существительными. В винительном падеже не меняются. Пойти во что?-В народ. В люди.  И по этой аналогии давным-давно стали говорить: "пойти в начальники" или "пойти в подмастерья". Почему нет? Начальники и подмастерья тоже народ. Потом это понятие расширилось и усложнилось до "баллотирования в президенты". Это  выражение стало крылатым и модным.  А те выражения устарели.
Но сами слова (начальники, президенты) не имеют падежа и числа  в этих словосочетаниях, в отличие от народа и людей. (винительный падеж множественного числа). Если бы не "пойти в народ (люди)" То не было бы "пойти в рабочие" или "баллотироваться в президенты" "Президенты" и " Рабочие" -это как бы название народа и людей в этих словосочетаниях. Поэтому они не имеют ни числа ни падежа,но только В ЭТИХ  ОСОБЕННЫХ СЛОВОСОЧЕТАНИЯХ. Я об этом раньше вообще не думала, пока не наткнулась на эту тему. Интересная тема.


----------



## morzh

Пара ссылок

1. http://www.kvatross.ru/parts-of-the-speech/726.html

Развитие категории одушевленности в разных по значению группах существительных происходило постепенно, не в одно время.
С  XIV в. во множественном числе, очевидно, по аналогии с единственным  числом винительный падеж тоже начинает совпадать с родительным падежом,  причем первоначально для лиц мужского пола: созъва болдръ и кыюнъ (Лавр.  лет.).
Более позднее совпадение винительного падежа с родительным  падежом во множественном числе объясняется тем, что формы именительного и  винительного падежей во множественном числе у существительных мужского  рода всегда различались.
Примерно с XVI в. этот процесс  осуществляется во множественном числе и для существительных с основой на  -a, -ja: вдовицъ и сиротъ покопти (Дом.). С XVII в. это явление  распространяется и на существительные, обозначающие названия животных и  птиц: и у той привады птицъ прикормить (Улож.), хотя еще были живы и  старые формы винительного падежа, совпадающие с именительным падежом: А  бываешь теми птицами потеха на лебеди, на гуси, на утки, на жеравли, на  иные птицы и на зайцы (Котош.).
В современном русском языке старые  формы винительного падежа множественного числа сохранились в выражениях:  пойти в гости, выйти в люди, произвести в офицеры.
В украинском и  белорусском языках вполне закономерны в названиях животных старые формы  винительного падежа: укр.— пасти воли та корови; белор.— пасвщь валы ды  каровы; русск.— пасти волов и коров.

2. http://rus.1september.ru/article.php?ID=200500704

Почему в словосочетаниях _пойти         в солдаты, произвести в офицеры,_ _избрать в         члены-корреспонденты, выйти в люди_ вин. падеж         мн. числа одушевленных существительных         совпадает не с родительным, а с именительным?

         Категория         одушевленности/неодушевленности сложилась в         языке довольно поздно: окончательно – к XVII веку.         Исконно в древнерусском языке вин. п. ед. числа у         слов мужского рода всегда был равен         именительному. В данных примерах как раз и         сохранились старые формы вин. п. одушевленных         существительных. 
        В современном русском языке отступление от         последовательного выражения одушевленности во         мн. числе наблюдается после некоторых глаголов,         обозначающих присоединение кого-либо к         определенному разряду лиц (_произвести, избрать,         принять, выдвинуть, зачислить_ и др.).


----------



## JULLIA

morzh said:


> /QUOTE] Почему в словосочетаниях _пойти         в солдаты, произвести в офицеры,_ _избрать в         члены-корреспонденты, выйти в люди_ вин. падеж         мн. числа одушевленных существительных         совпадает не с родительным, а с именительным?
> Он вошел  в  группу (вин)  " Чай вдвоем "
> Он вышел из группы (род) "Чай вдвоем"
> Он любил группу (вин) "Чай вдвоем"
> Он думал о группе (предл) "Чай вдвоем"
> Название не склоняем. Я не могу думать о склонении названий. Получится ерунда при произношении. Вы хотите ясности, а сами все усложняете.
> Он вышел из чая вдвоем. Он думал о чае вдвоем. Я это не покупаю, как говорят американцы


----------



## Maroseika

jullia said:


> Он думал о группе (предл) "Чай вдвоем"
> Название не склоняем. Я не могу думать о склонении названий. Получится ерунда при произношении. Вы хотите ясности, а сами все усложняете.
> Он вышел из чая вдвоем. Он думал о чае вдвоем. Я это не покупаю, как говорят американцы


Названия такого типа действительно обычно не склоняются. А состоящие из существительных или существительных с прилагательными склоняются, как и их нарицательные собратья. Вы же не говорите:
Я прикупила акций "Силовые машины".
Мой любимый герой в "Война и мир" - Наташа Ростова.
Эту коляску мы купили в "Детский мир".


----------



## JULLIA

Просто люди стараются сократить речь. И просто в быту появляются такие фразы. Мой любимый герой в войне и мир-Пьер Безухов. Это неправильно. Мой любимый герой в романе "Война и мир" -Пьер Безухов. Эту вещь мы купили в магазине " Все для детей". Я была в "золотой чашке" - то что хорошо для быта, не всегда хорошо для грамматики.
Эту коляску мы купили в "Детский мир"так точно никто не скажет.


----------



## Maroseika

JULLIA said:


> Эту коляску мы купили в "Детский мир"так точно никто не скажет.


То есть такие названия все-таки склоняются?


----------



## JULLIA

Я бы только сказала или написала в записке тому , кто знает о чем речь идет. : "Я была в " Детском Мире" или мы мы были в "Ленте", или я читала "Трех мушкетеров" (или даже просто:я читала "Три мушкетера", но если бы я писала сочинение или в резюме об этом, то обязательно бы отметила: что это такое? (магазин, клуб или кино). При этом бы само название осталось таким, каким оно является само по себе. А то можно не правильно понять человека. "Я люблю"веселых ребят"", "я вышла из "здоровых зверей"(аптека для животных)." То что склоняется - не всегда имеет смысл. Название есть название. На то оно и название. Можно склонять слова, которые в него входят. Но это уже не будет названием.


----------



## Maroseika

JULLIA said:


> Я бы только сказала или написала в записке тому , кто знает о чем речь идет. : "Я была в " Детском Мире" или мы мы были в "Ленте", или я читала "Трех мушкетеров" (или даже просто:я читала "Три мушкетера", но если бы я писала сочинение или в резюме об этом, то обязательно бы отметила: что это такое? (магазин, клуб или кино).


Это противоречит правилам русского языка. Согласно правилам, такие названия склоняются, поэтому их смело можно склонять где угодно.




> При этом бы само название осталось таким, каким оно является само по себе. А то можно не правильно понять человека. "Я люблю"веселых ребят"", "я вышла из "здоровых зверей"(аптека для животных)." То что склоняется - не всегда имеет смысл.


Это уже другой аспект - соответствие правилам вовсе не гарантирует от двусмысленности. В некоторых случаях "Я люблю "Веселых ребят"" может звучать двусмысленно и лучше добавить, что это фильм, а в киношном контексте понятно, о чем речь, и никаких уточнений не требуется ("Веселых ребят" я люблю, а от "Свинарки и пастуха" меня тошнит).


----------



## JULLIA

"Правила русского языка"? Это что-то новенькое. Первый раз слышу о таком. Ну да ладно-век живи век учись. Склоняйте названия-это личное дело каждого. Я лично могу склонять только в разговоре  или в записке. (когда уверена , что люди это поймут) Тут можно о правилах не думать. В интернете и не такого начитаешься. Хозяин-барин.
The managing director of the "Sun" has told to us that the  furnace of the "Sun" didn't work due to  a short circuit on the "Sun".


----------



## Maroseika

JULLIA said:


> "Правила русского языка"? Это что-то новенькое. Первый раз слышу о таком.


Это многое проясняет.


----------



## JULLIA

Я знаю правило, что грамматика должна не противоречить синтаксису. Но вам видно до этого "как до лампочки" Ходите и дальше в перламуть.


----------



## JULLIA

Maroseika said:


> Это многое проясняет.


Я знаю правило, что грамматика должна не противоречить синтаксису. Но  вам видно до этого "как до лампочки" Ходите и дальше в перламуть и кичитесь своей "грамотностью". Нормальные люди не будут слушать ваших правил, которые вы тут сочиняете и называете от себя "правилами русского языка". Настоящие правила мне известны, а ваши обсуждайте с теми , кому это интересно.


----------



## gvozd

JULLIA said:


> "Правила русского языка"? Это что-то новенькое. Первый раз слышу о таком.



Занавес. Овация, три обморока...


----------



## Syline

JULLIA said:


> Я знаю правило, что грамматика должна не противоречить синтаксису.


Что значит "грамматика должна не противоречить синтаксису", когда синтаксис это и есть грамматика?


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Это многое проясняет.



I have this notion that You Know Who returned in a new re-incarnation.
Don't you think?


ПС.

Зелёный травк ложится под ногами,
И сам к бумаге тянется рука.
И я шепчу дрожащие губами
Велик могучий русский языка! (с. А. Иванов)


----------



## JULLIA

Syline said:


> Что значит "грамматика должна не противоречить синтаксису", когда синтаксис это и есть грамматика?


 синтаксис - часть грамматики. (так дается в некоторых определениях грамматики). Грамматика должна быть единым целым и служить правильному пониманию речи.  Вы склоняете названия, превращая их из названий в обычные словосочетания, которые могут нести полный хаос в предложение, лексика отдыхает. Между прочим, грамматику и синтаксис иногда рассматривают отдельно. НЕ В ЭТОМ  СУТЬ. Когда мы говорим о целостности языка связи всегда присутствуют. Изучать отдельно, но не забывать о связях. Ну, что-то типа того. Я не лингвист, что бы углубляться во все тонкости и спорить о том, как много разделов подразумевает грамматика. Главное,что разделы языка есть и все они в языке взаимосвязаны.и в целом образуют сам язык.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> I have this notion that You Know Who returned in a new re-incarnation.
> Don't you think?
> 
> 
> ПС.
> 
> Зелёный травк ложится под ногами,
> И сам к бумаге тянется рука.
> И я шепчу дрожащие губами
> Велик могучий русский языка! (с. А. Иванов)


Morzh, хотела написать то же самое, даже в дискуссию не вступала. Толку?


----------



## rusita preciosa

JULLIA said:


> Безграмотными хотите сделать Россию? Не получится.


Боже!



(vocative case, между прочим)


----------



## morzh

JULLIA said:


> С такими *граматеями*



И впрямь.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> И впрямь.


 А я вот думаю, что такое "одно и то же", что у некоторых видно? 


JULLIA said:


> Но у некоторых видно  это одно и то же.


----------



## morzh

Ширинка.... ???

Ладно, мне почему-то кажется, эта тема перешла в оффтопик; I'm going to excuse myself.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> Ширинка.... ???
> 
> Ладно, мне почему-то кажется, эта тема перешла в оффтопик; I'm going to excuse myself.


 Согласна, но нужно учиться (а кто не может сам, того учить) отвечать за свои слова.  


JULLIA said:


> Безграмотными хотите сделать Россию? Не получится.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Natalisha said:


> А я вот думаю, что такое "одно и то же", что у некоторых видно?


А я хочу знать, как склоняется "одно и то же" (только стесняюсь спросить): 
не машите вашим одно и то же 
или 
не машите вашим одним и тем же?

P.S. See how I try to keep it relevant and not off-topic - it's all about grammar.


----------



## JULLIA

От того,что вы едите "негра  в пене"  не только детям смешно, но и взрослым. Уметь склонять по падежам-не значит знать грамматику. Предложение должно иметь смысл и быть понятным для тех, кто его слушает или читает. Ваша грамматика с несуществующими падежами и склонениями выглядит как аксиома  Лобачевского о пересечении параллельных прямых. Но только его аксиоматика нашла применения в многомерных пространствах, а ваши нововведения не  имеют никакого смысла и пользы. "could of"-из той же серии. 
Тема была интересной здесь. Но говорить с многоликим постером скучно и неинтересно. "Веселитесь в одиночку"


----------



## morzh

Talk about shooting oneself in the foot.

May I suggest we all go about our businesses and stop that? It was amusing for a while, granted. But nuff's nuff.


----------



## Syline

JULLIA said:


> синтаксис - часть грамматики. Но у некоторых видно это одно и то же. С такими граматеями русский язык назад только тянете. Безграмотными хотите сделать Россию? Не получится.


Лишь бы че ляпнуть... И я не говорила "одно и то же". Но правила пунктуации (привет, синтаксис) есть правила грамматические. Жаль, что вы этого не знаете, иначе были бы способны обособлять нужные слова, и не получалось бы так, что что-то у некоторых видно, а что - загадка. И после такого не пишите, что смысл для вас важен, потому что это неправда, вы его безбожно искажаете.  
Адьос.


----------



## JULLIA

После того, что я тут прочитала о "правилах" склонения, мое "необособление" в одном предложении кажется "детской игрушкой" на фоне вашей "обособленности".  Если я и не поставила знаки, то это только потому, что не предполагала, что это может вызвать у вас, у такого прозорливого человека, непонимание. Обычно, на сайтах поняли бы, что видно, а, что-нет. Так что моя вина перед грамматикой не настолько и велика, как вы мне это предписываете. Вам бы зайти на сайт типа tmz и прочитать, что там пишут и как! Вот где большое поле для критики!
Почему вы туда  не несете свои знания грамматики, не учите "широкие массы" правильно ставить запятые? Ведь они не заходят на сайты  о грамматике сами и ваши замечания могли бы быть очень кстати там. ГРАММАТИКУ В МАССЫ!
PS (А, может, вы уже там были? Ну, вы поняли,о чем я?)


----------



## Maroseika

JULLIA said:


> После того, что я тут прочитала о "правилах" склонения, мое "необособление" в одном предложении кажется "детской игрушкой" на фоне вашей "обособленности".



Уважаемая Юлия, в правилах орфографии и пунктуации нет ничего сакрального, они созданы исключительно для удобства письменного общения. Ваши тексты реально тяжело читать, и во многом - из-за пренебрежения пунктуацией. Ваша жизненная позиция в отношении грамматики - ваше личное дело, и вряд ли она кого-то здесь волнует. Но, во-первых, это учебный форум, и здесь надо стараться писать особенно грамотно, чтобы не путать изучающих язык, а во-вторых, писать так, как вы, значит просто не уважать собеседников, вынуждая их буквально расшифровывать ваши послания.
Склонение названий - интересный вопрос, и мы его уже всесторонне обсудили, а обсуждение ценности грамматики как таковой не соответствует профилю этого форума.


----------



## JULLIA

Я иногда не ставлю запятых, но это не значит, что я не знаю синтаксиса. Это лишь последствия "грамматики" некоторых сайтов в инете, где о ней просто временно забывают, когда обсуждают какую-нибудь"животрепещущую темку" (burning issue). Типа, не до  грамматики тут, когда такое творится.  Все делают акцент на эмоции, а не на грамматику. Так что, грамматика идет на второстепенный план, когда идет речь об удобстве общения. Когда я вижу, что другие-неправы (are in the wrong), выражая свою мысль (нарушают правила грамматики или лексики), я не всегда даю знать об этом окружающим. Главное, что я знаю об этом,  но мне хочется, чтоб об этом знали те, кто не знает.. Хотя это-невозможно. Я понимаю, что эмоции  и удобство общения часто мешают грамматике. А нарушение правил грамматики или лексики  ведет к неправильному пониманию, что ведет ,в свою очередь, к конфликтам между людьми.  (что-то я разговорилась...)


----------



## Maroseika

Уважаемая Юлия, я не сомневаюсь, что вы владеете искусством орфографии и пунктуации в совершенстве. И именно поэтому было бы весьма любезно с вашей стороны вычитывать свои тексты перед отправкой именно на этот форум. 
На этом, как мне кажется, обсуждение слова "баллотироваться" можно, наконец, завершить, к чему я и призываю всех участников.


----------



## JULLIA

Да, давайте уже продвинемся как-то! Come on!


----------

